# Forza 3 £12.99 24 hours only



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/xbox-360/forza-motorsport-3/10048619.html


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

jesus christ, i want that, not got a card! :wall: :wall:


----------



## Zaff (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumb: Thanks my copy is scratched badly.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Copy Bought ! Great link


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

after looking at the website saying sold out i logged in and the est dispatch date is the 18/6/10 over A MONTH !!!!!!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

got one at this price im well chuffed.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mine came in the week! Had a little blast (Bought it when it came out, sold it and regretted it!)

TBH I need a bigger HDD so I can get all the car download packs!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Tom_the_great said:


> after looking at the website saying sold out i logged in and the est dispatch date is the 18/6/10 over A MONTH !!!!!!


I just noticed that with my order!!

Mehhhhh!

you wont get charged until its dispatched though.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got an email from Zavvi saying its been dispatched... booooost


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Great find! Just ordered a copy!


----------

